# found a new delta 46-250



## hammerhead (Jan 19, 2012)

I have found this lathe for sale. Its still in the sealed box. But are these out of production? How old could this thing be and should I be worried about how long its Been sitting around? He's asking 200$ on it but does anyone think its worth it? Any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 19, 2012)

Delta does not offer that lathe any more. I would not be scared to buy it still in the box? here is a review: Delta Midi-Lathe 46-250 - Fine Woodworking Tool Review                hope this helps.............


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 19, 2012)

I have one, and I would buy another in a minute.  It is a good lathe, comparable to the Jet Mini, just a tad longer on the bed.  As to Jet to Delta comparison, I have both the Jet Mini and that Delta, if I had to chose just one I would keep the Delta.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 19, 2012)

This wouldn't be my first choice in lathes, BUT it would be my choice of $200 lathes.

10" swing
1/2 HP
Easy belt change
mt2 tapers
1x8 head screw
Delta reputation.

In essence this is +/- a Jet 1014 that costs $400.

BUT, if you need to extend the bed and put it onto a stand, those items could be difficult to find.


----------



## hammerhead (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a delta 46-700 that is on loan to me right now. So length is covered there. Just looking for something smaller. I just got the 46-700 and dont even know if it works. Its been setting for about 10 years


----------



## beh1951 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Locking levers for Delta wood lathe 46-250*

Does anyone no a source that sells the locking levers for the Delta 46-250?  I Love the lathe but the plastic handles were quick to break off.


----------



## mecompco (Mar 13, 2017)

That is exactly what I have. My Mom bought it 20 odd years ago and it sat unused until I fired it up last year. It is my main wood lathe and has worked great. I would opine that you might need a new belt pretty soon. The one in mine, though unused, only lasted a couple of pens (due to the age, I suspect) the replacement has been fine.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 13, 2017)

My goto source for tool parts is ereplacementparts.com
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 13, 2017)

I've got that exact model, been using it for about 6 years, it's a good solid lathe, especially for pen turning.  Making bowls... can't do very large ones, there was also a bed extender for this model, I have it, it's connected, however, rarely do i need to use it...


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 13, 2017)

beh1951 said:


> Does anyone no a source that sells the locking levers for the Delta 46-250?  I Love the lathe but the plastic handles were quick to break off.



You could make one of your own... hardwood, shouldn't be to difficult?


----------

